# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  konqueror-browser und umlaute

## xare

Hi!

Ich hab wiedermal Probleme mit meinen deutschen Umlauten, diesmal im Konqueror. 
Auf einigen Webseiten werden diese nicht richtig angezeigt, anscheinend immer da, wo sie im Quelltext maskiert wurden. Z.B. auf mrunix.de. 

Ich hab jetzt schon versucht, in den Einstellungen......Erscheinungsbild, Standardkodierung rumzustellen, aber irgendwie komm ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig. Die heißen alle "iso-irgendwas" oder "cp-irgendeinezahl", was mir aber überhaupt nichts sagt. Bisher hab ich aber noch keine funktionierende erwischt. Bin ich da drin überhaupt richtig?

MfG Xare

----------


## pippi

> _Original geschrieben von xare_ 
> *Hi!
> 
> Ich hab wiedermal Probleme mit meinen deutschen Umlauten, diesmal im Konqueror. 
> Auf einigen Webseiten werden diese nicht richtig angezeigt, anscheinend immer da, wo sie im Quelltext maskiert wurden. Z.B. auf mrunix.de. 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon versucht, in den Einstellungen......Erscheinungsbild, Standardkodierung rumzustellen, aber irgendwie komm ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig. Die heißen alle "iso-irgendwas" oder "cp-irgendeinezahl", was mir aber überhaupt nichts sagt. Bisher hab ich aber noch keine funktionierende erwischt. Bin ich da drin überhaupt richtig?
> 
> MfG Xare*


hallo!

du als sprecher und leser einer westeuropäischen sprache solltest für deine einstellungen auf 

iso 8859-1

zurückgreifen.  In welcher sprache läuft dein KDE? normalerweise nutzt der konqueror doch die sprachenistellungen?! 

viele grüße von der pippi

----------


## zander

... bzw. iso8859-15, für westeuropäische Sprachen mit Euro Zeichen.

----------


## xare

Also im KDE-Kontrollzentrum kann man nur die Schriftart einstellen, aber nicht die Kodierung. 
Da hab ich Helvetica genommen. 

Und im Konqueror hab ich auch überall Helvetica stehen und iso8859-15, und die Umlaute gehen nicht.  :Mad:  

MfG Xare

----------


## xare

So, nachdem ich das Problem nun zum zweitenmal hatte und diesmal sogar weiß, wie ich es gelöst habe, schreibe ich die Lösung jetzt hier hin, damit ich beim nächsten Mal nur suchen brauche:

Paket xfntgreek deinstallieren und alles passt.  :Big Grin:  

MfG Xare

----------

